# Pics 9/25 from the barn!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Three girls to be bred by Joe - they are in a pen with him - hopefully his aroma will bring them to heat!

Snow - "YOU ain't breeding me!!!"










Ginger - can't move right now - sorry!










Blanca - "Keep that nasty smelling thing away from me!!"










Joe Dirt - "Oh are all these girls for me?? Aren't I a studly man!"










Lil Man - "my girls don't like me  "










Dora (supposed to be bred to Lil Man) - "I like the curly haired one better!"










Trisha - "no - no babies for me!!"










Edward and Saki - herd wethers










Twin boys DOB-26 August 2008


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Joe Dirt!!! :drool: Nice pics.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe is only breeding this one time and then he is done and going to a pet home - long story. So please everyone pray for 1 buckling and 1 doeling from Joe for me!!!! And if the buckling inherits his "do" even better! LOL!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Joe looks like you glued a wig on him-- :ROFL: I love the 'do'  
Candy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you ever seen the movie "Joe Dirt" with David Spade? That is where he got his name from and his registration papers are even C-Springs CH Joe Dirt!!! LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I LOVE Joe's hair!! That is too funny! :ROFL: Looks like he spent a great deal of time working with it to impress the ladies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is the "daily" do - except for the yellow stains of course!!! LOL! It was a curly curly top mullet when he was young. Now it has grown out to that. He is so small and petite it is hilarious!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He has grown into his "do"....very handsome too. Snow looks so much like my Angels mom.


Well with the 3 girls you should definately get at least one buckling....hoping 2 so you'll have fun deciding who to keep!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to keep at least 1 doeling (if not all) from him also - LOL! :shocked: 

Hubby just only knows that I want 1 doeling and 1 buckling! I am so evil aren't I.... :angel2: 

I just went out and seperated them back out and put Joe "away" for the night. He seems a little "wiped out" after today - hehehe! 

But I opened the barn stall next to theirs so the girls can come in and smell him a bit more and get used to the boys being around them. I really think my Alpine X is in heat, but she will have nothing to do with the Boer, so I really hope that he did get her last night!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE Joe!!! All the goats are beautiful! Good luck and I hope you get what you want out of the does!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I love Trisha and your spotted up twin- Joe has a nice style going for him- I bet the ladies will go wild!!! I hope you get what you want off of your does- Kidding is like Christmas-"Awwww! Its a girl-Look it's a boy- Wow!!! It's 2 of em-wait theres a foot!!!" Surprise :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe is so funny!!! 

All the goaties look to be very content


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, we need a mini Joe Dirt with a "do".


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison....will you be pairing Trisha with your new nubi buck? I'd love to see if she passes any of those gorgeous spots to her kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome idea!!! Thanks - If Joe has a buckling that I keep - his name will be Joe Cool!!! I love it! Thanks Toth!!!

Liz - I am actually trying to breed her to my Boer for meat babies at the moment - but I doubt she will take because she is SOOOO fat. If she doesn't take then we will put her with the Nubian and let him chase the fatness off of her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well then....the exercise she'll get from running should really make her loose that weight...Even bred to the boer buck...I wonder if some of those spots will come through. Will be neat to see if they have "red heads" and dark spots.....oooooo since their going to freezer camp, maybe you should learn to tan hides...I bet it would be a nice seat cover :wink: I did a few deer hides 2 years ago and have them as "throws" over a chair and a curtain rod as a valance type thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kelebek.........................you are so welcome.............. :thumbup: :hi5: :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz, 
Another awesome idea! Boy, I know why I keep you all around! You think of all the "COOL" things - :ROFL: 

I had someone that wanted to buy my sheep skins. I took a guy to butcher and forgot to tell him to save the skin - Darn it!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

my he has a hair-style . . . :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know you like it Talitha - you know you want to trade a kid for one of his 0 :lol:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

If he has any doe kids that have those markings, I just might!!! lol, he reminds me of rupunzel . . . i have to scroll back up and look at the pix again . . .hehehe . . . :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure hoping that he will have some colorful girls.

I don't know what snows previous kids looked like or who she was bred to

Ginger was bred to a pretty flashy boy before and she threw Sherbert (gold and white marbled on my website)

Blanca was bred to a white buck and threw a pure white w/blue eyes, and 3 white and black (Blanca has a bit of underlying black)

So I really think I should get some color.

Joe's parents are listed on http://www.chicoryspringsfarm.com his mother is Kalico Kittie and his father is Chopin.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is his mom. You can see him by her back legs!!
http://chicoryspringsfarm.com/kittie.htm

And his father - Chopin
http://chicoryspringsfarm.com/chopin.htm
(She used to have a gorgeous picture of him shaved on there, but she switched them  )


----------



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)

someone get Joe Dirt a scrunchie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL dastardlydeed! That is funny!

I can not believe how much of a jerk Joe has become during rutt. Last year he was not quite a year old and he had always been so nice up until about 2-3 weeks ago - but now he is just a flow blown JERK and he is a solid moose of muscle for sure. When I take him out on the leash to see what the girls are up to - he is like a sled dog!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Halters. lol halters are good


----------

